# Rabitting



## tigger959 (Mar 31, 2008)

Am putting window frames around external windows on a shed I'm building. I need to rabbit the 1x4s because of the window edges. Problem is that I need a bit that will rabbit the edge 1" wide. Can this be purchased or do I need to set up the table saw?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

If the work is unassembled then set the router table for 1" east/west.
WOuld use a straight bit here, something around 3/4 - 1" cutting diameter.
No need for rabbeter.


----------



## tigger959 (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay, I'll admit my ignorance. What do you mean by east & west? I have a benchtop type router table (Skil) The pieces are unassembled and I do know how to recess the table guide so the board & bit will be set to 1" if that's what you mean.

I'll then purchase the necessary bit to cut out the 1" x 3/8" wide rabbit(?)/cutout.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Use a rabbett cutter, make a pass at the required depth and when you have done all the pieces, make another after raising the cutter, so very safe and simple, no sticking or jumping problems as with a large straight cutter.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Crummy answer to be sure.
You router table fence: Move it back so the distance from the fence to the diameter of the cutter = 1.0". Matters not what the diameter of the cutter is, but the bigger the better for this heavy duty cut.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Quillman said:


> Crummy answer to be sure.
> You router table fence: Move it back so the distance from the fence to the diameter of the cutter = 1.0". Matters not what the diameter of the cutter is, but the bigger the better for this heavy duty cut.


Yeah, that's appreciated.


----------



## tigger959 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks to both of you for helping me regarding this.


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

not too sure pal 
have seen large bit around 
will endeavour to remember where asap 
remind me in 24 
stuart
england


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

tigger959 said:


> Am putting window frames around external windows on a shed I'm building. I need to rabbit the 1x4s because of the window edges. Problem is that I need a bit that will rabbit the edge 1" wide. Can this be purchased?


Hi Tigger

I know one firm in the UK who can supply one, Wealden Tool. The item is their T1717-1/2 large rebate cutter. I've had one of these for a while and it will do what you need with the appropriate bearing (TB209 - 25.5mm rebate, or 1in in "Imperial" measure _sic_). There must be someone in the USA doing a similar large rebate cutter, circa 2-3/8in diameter with exchangeable bearings, as this one is probably manufactured in Israel (Wealden don't make their own stuff). A *word of caution* about this cutter - it really does need a "3HP" (1800 watt) 1/2in router with variable speed as *it must run at 12,000 to 16,000 rpm for safety* - despite that it is possible to use this cutter hand held. I'd recommend taking multiple passes to get the required depth.

I'm sure that BobJ will be along presently to give you a US supplier - as he says, whatever we can get in the UK you in the USA can get cheaper

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1 pc 1/2 Sh 1-3/4" Diameter Bottom Cleaning Router Bit | eBay

=======



Phil P said:


> Hi Tigger
> 
> I know one firm in the UK who can supply one, Wealden Tool. The item is their T1717-1/2 large rebate cutter. I've had one of these for a while and it will do what you need with the appropriate bearing (TB209 - 25.5mm rebate, or 1in in "Imperial" measure _sic_). There must be someone in the USA doing a similar large rebate cutter, circa 2-3/8in diameter with exchangeable bearings, as this one is probably manufactured in Israel (Wealden don't make their own stuff). A *word of caution* about this cutter - it really does need a "3HP" (1800 watt) 1/2in router with variable speed as *it must run at 12,000 to 16,000 rpm for safety* - despite that it is possible to use this cutter hand held. I'd recommend taking multiple passes to get the required depth.
> 
> ...


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

u get sorted then buddy ?

stuart 

england


----------



## Abhishek123 (Jul 19, 2011)

*h*

thanks


----------

